# Quartering



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Interested in how you trained your dogs to quarter? just starting Ruby off on this now using the whistle to stop her and then hand signals either left or right. it was or first session in earnest today and we had some success this way but would like to know if there are any special differences in training a HPR as the only info I've found pertains to spaniel type breeds,,,which leads me to wonder if in fact it's necessary to teach (for want of a better word) a HPR type dog to quarter?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well I found the best way to send her out right was to shoot the air rifle to the right, I was surprised at how quickly she stopped when she heard me click the safety catch, esp love the acrobatics at about 46 seconds lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxMBy7B3BvM&feature=plcp


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow she did stop and look, nice video ;D

Love the bouncing away, reminds me of my old German shepherd in the meadows... Now you see me...now you don't! Lol.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

From my old lab training days I teach the pups to look at me for direction with one toot on a whistle. When they look I hand signal left ( give your command) and the start walking left. The pup moves out to the front of me on the left. Same thing on the right. I walk zigzag pattern going forward. 
This also is good training to keep a young dog in the bird field, and away from barb wire fences without having to call him all the way in. You want a forward race without him covering the same ground.
Try not to over handle the dog in the field. They will learn what areas are most likely to hold game and bypass the ones without much cover. A little handling and letting the pup use trial and error makes for a bolder dog in the field. To much handling and the dog will always be looking to you for direction. 
On shooting where you want the dog to go. I want gunfire to mean one thing and that's downed birds. 
There are other ways to teach quartering. I hate to respond to these posts because I look back and relies I left something out.
I teach rapid toots on the whistle for the dog to come all the way in, and one toot to look at me for direction. Most of the time now I don't give them much direction. They know where the quail are better than me.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I agree with Tex - would add that the amount of range you let your pup hunt is very important 2 - last year in Ks a gsp and PIKE were hunting a ditch line with new fields of winter wheat on either side - we got 2 roosters half way through and PIKE takes off in the winter wheat - hunting buddy asks whats up with PIKE - 150yds away PIKE goes on point - 40+ quail in the middle of no cover - always trust their NOSE


----------

